# Really nifty link to an engine build thread.



## DICKEYBIRD (Jul 23, 2008)

I ran across this fellow's website with a built-from-scratch engine story. The engine is a little bigger than the norm here on this site but it has a wealth of great info & pictures. Looking at the dates & the amount of work completed each day, the man must never sleep. Enjoy! ;D

http://www.oldengine.org/members/durand/Home Brew Engine/Homebrew.html

Cheers,
Milton


----------



## Mcgyver (Jul 23, 2008)

i don't know Milton, a wealth of information on how not to do it imo, lapping compound between bearing and crank , rag on the lathe :'(, holding onto the crank (instead of putting a board on the lathe bed) . The guy's has achieved his objectives, granted, and good for him for ploughing ahead and putting it all up but there are some questionable practices that make me caution it as reference point .....thats the problem with internet, judging the quality of the knowledge is very difficult - there's no editors one can rely on


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah, I wouldn't do the lapping thing myself...some marking and scraping of the high spots if needed. Some of the lapping compound would stay imbedded in the bronze bearings no matter how well you cleaned them.

I was impressed with his utilization of what equipment he had on hand to get something of his own design up & running. There are some crude details here & there for sure but overall a decent how-to example if a guy just has to do "his own thing" instead of building from plans or a kit.


----------



## GailInNM (Jul 23, 2008)

While I agree that he has some questionable machining practices I think we all have few.

On the lapping however, he was following the manufacturers directions for the lapping compound. I have some, but I have not tried it. It is supposed to break down completely with no imbeding. I got it after reading a favorable review from a well known model engineer. I am going to do a couple of test pieces at some time, but I certainly would not try it on anything that I had any work in without checking to see what it is like. Here is a link to the manufacturers web site page on the compound.

http://www.ws2coating.com/ts_overview.htm

Gail in NM,USA


----------



## CallMeAL (Jul 23, 2008)

Milton I couldn't couldn't agree with you more. I can't criticize how someone chooses to accomplish something. It's their design, equipment, and hide. I don't view this as a teaching video, but more of a "this is what i did and this is how I did it".

I like his last comment when he has it running: BOY! This is fun!

Allen


----------



## BobWarfield (Jul 23, 2008)

It's quite a neat project really and came out very nicely. 

I wouldn't worry too much about Elden's machinework, he's done a project or two:

http://www.oldengine.org/members/durand/

Cheers,

BW


----------

